# Looking for TN MUT's along I-24 OR I-40



## cgilker (Dec 7, 2004)

The family is headed to TN for summer vacation, and we are hoping to bring the bikes. The kids are on tag-alongs, so we usually look for paved or crushed gravel multi-use trails.

Ideally, near either I-24 or I-40 and at least 10 miles each direction. I did some general searches earlier today without much success, so I am now asking the experts.


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

+++++


----------



## doghouse (Apr 5, 2008)

I24 runs from KY to GA while I40 runs from AR to NC. Maybe since they cross in Nashville you are staying there a day or two? If so, there are several parks in the area to bike.

Some idea of your actual route or planned stops would help us narrow this down a little.


----------



## cgilker (Dec 7, 2004)

doghouse

true enough - I did not mean to be vague, we simply have a bit of flexibility with respect to our route. We will be driving from St. Louis to Smoky Mountain National Park. We could cross TN on I-40 from Memphis. OR we could enter TN from I-24 (via I-57). And given the right opportunity and MUT, I would consider driving as far as Chattanooga.

So, I guess I have not narrowed it down much. Mostly looking for a nice, longer trail to ride on. I won't detour or even bring the bikes if the longest trail I can find is less than a couple of miles.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

So you are limiting this to trails where vehicles are prohibited? There are some pretty nice riding spots around here (Knoxville) but very much in the way of trails.

If you are going to the Smokies, you might consider riding Cades Cove loop when they have it closed to vehicles. It's only 11 miles, but you could probably do it twice if you went early enough. There's also a greenway in nearby Townsend. I believe it's five miles long.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

If you stop by Nashville I would be happy to show you around and take you on some very nice longish (30 miles or so) greenway rides.


----------



## doghouse (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks. That helps. 

Since you are going to the Smokys you may have already seen this link:
http://www.smokymountains.org/attractions/biking_routes.html

If you come thru Kentucky, "Land Between the Lakes" area has some interesting biking options.
http://www.lbl.org/BITrails.html
Be sure to check out the "attractions" link on that page for other stuff to interest young minds.

Also, this one is off I24 at exit 23, then south about 30 minutes. 
http://cumberlandrivertrail.org
You can bike the second half but hybrids and mtn bikes are better than road bikes. We often ride the trail then on the way back take the road around by the river. It is not very busy and makes a nice loop back to the trail head. The trail ride is nice but it may be a little shorter than you like otherwise.

Unfortunately, most of the local and state parks are easy to ride in, but you still have to share the road. Most of Nashville's longer MUP's that I am aware of are still in the idea/construction phase. We still have lots of open back roads around here to ride on so they have not gotten to us yet. Well, maybe they consider the Natchez Trace our MUP. 

Hope this helps. 

Also, you might want to contact these shops which are along your way for their thoughts: 
Memphis, TN www.peddlerbikeshop.com
Hopkinsville, KY www.bikesandmoore.com
Clarksville, TN www.thebicyclecenter.com
Nashville, TN www.cumberlandtransit.com
Cookeville, TN www.cookevillebicycles.com
I have personally shopped in the first four and know them to be good folks. I feel certain the Cookeville staff would be the same.

Have a great time!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

The only recommendation I can give is that when you pass through Memphis, just keep driving.


----------



## cgilker (Dec 7, 2004)

*Thanks Doghouse*

You are a treasure trove of information. Looks like I will be packing the bikes after all.


----------



## cgilker (Dec 7, 2004)

I do want to stay off roads - the kids are too young to be trusted on the streets.


----------



## doghouse (Apr 5, 2008)

Unless there is something you specifically want to see there, I would come across I24 from St. Louis rather than go through Memphis. MUCH less traffic and a pretty drive; rivers, lakes, rolling hills and farmland. The highway skirts all cities, except Paducah, KY so you do make better time to Nashville.

One last thing. Be aware that there is a huge construction project in Knoxville for the next 14 months. Expect traffic and delays. The TDOT page should help: http://www.tdot.state.tn.us/smartfix/jwp/default.asp


----------



## overloaded (Feb 8, 2007)

Also take a look at Nashville and the surrounding areas:

http://www.nashville.gov/greenways/maps.htm
http://www.greenwaysfornashville.org/maps.htm
http://bikinhville.homestead.com/


----------

